# implications for repeal with a hung parliament



## L&M (7 May 2010)

As above really - what are your thoughts? Sadly I can't see the 'Hunting Act' being high on the list of priorites.....


----------



## {51248} (7 May 2010)

Sidney said:



			As above really - what are your thoughts? Sadly I can't see the 'Hunting Act' being high on the list of priorites.....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Given all the problems the country has to face, hunting shouldnt have any priority.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 May 2010)

personally, i am past caring- we carry on regardless!!


----------



## Scratchline (7 May 2010)

Sidney said:



			As above really - what are your thoughts? Sadly I can't see the 'Hunting Act' being high on the list of priorites.....
		
Click to expand...

WHAT REPEAL? ROTFLMAO

Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down. Labour will elect Miliband as leader and he will slaughter Cameron within twelve months when he calls an election.

Save Me campaign with over 35000 members in just three weeks will gather momentum and the Milibands government will close all the loopholes, finishing hunting with hounds forever.

Probably lol lol


----------



## Scratchline (7 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			personally, i am past caring- we carry on regardless!!
		
Click to expand...

What a beautiful morning Rosemary x x x


----------



## Amelia27 (7 May 2010)

Well now looks like Tories will have some sort of coalition with Lib Dems.  What this will mean for the repeal I don't know.  I would be very upset if David Cameron didn't keep his promise of repealling the ban.  I think he will still push for it as it's something improtant to him.  

Yes there are more pressing issues but tbh this is one of very few that has a direct impact on my life.  I want to hunt traditionally without breaking the law and I will fight for that as long as it takes


----------



## Xlthlx (7 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			WHAT REPEAL? ROTFLMAO

Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down. Labour will elect Miliband as leader and he will slaughter Cameron within twelve months when he calls an election.

Save Me campaign with over 35000 members in just three weeks will gather momentum and the Milibands government will close all the loopholes, finishing hunting with hounds forever.

Probably lol lol
		
Click to expand...

Interesting analysis.  I wonder why Clegg is calling for the Conservatives to demonstrate they can govern in the national interest.


----------



## joe_carby (7 May 2010)

well sed amelia there are def more important things in the great scheme of things but this is something that directly affects us. drag hunting is gettin less tedious and more worthwhile anyway now


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 May 2010)

what a grand day, we carry on hunting in our usual manner in the autumn. thank god yesterday has been and gone- more head aches for the antis! lol-


----------



## Tinkerbee (7 May 2010)

I thought the repeal was just going to be a free vote anyway? And as not every single Tory MP is pro there would be almost as good a chance of the ban staying?


----------



## Scratchline (7 May 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			Interesting analysis.  I wonder why Clegg is calling for the Conservatives to demonstrate they can govern in the national interest.
		
Click to expand...

Because he hasnt been offered a Brownless Labour party yet lol


----------



## Xlthlx (7 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Because he hasnt been offered a Brownless Labour party yet lol
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a little far fetched the LDs would want to know who the new leader would be and that would not become clear for weeks


----------



## Xlthlx (7 May 2010)

LACS assessment @ 8:00 am 

- 251 MPs support repeal of the Hunting Act
- 254 MPs do not support repeal of the Hunting Act
- 6 MPs would abstain on a free vote
- 35 MPs have unknown positions on repeal of the Hunting Act


----------



## oakash (7 May 2010)

Sounds good, then. The undeclared MPs will mostly be in favour of repeal, as afraid of the fascist animal lobby.


----------



## chestnut cob (7 May 2010)

Amelia27 said:



			Well now looks like Tories will have some sort of coalition with Lib Dems.  What this will mean for the repeal I don't know.  I would be very upset if David Cameron didn't keep his promise of repealling the ban.  I think he will still push for it as it's something improtant to him.  

Yes there are more pressing issues but tbh this is one of very few that has a direct impact on my life.  I want to hunt traditionally without breaking the law and I will fight for that as long as it takes
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Liberals will want a coalition with the Tories, especially when it looks as though Cameron doesn't want to concede much, if at all, on their differences.  Nick Clegg was interviewed on the BBC a couple of weeks ago saying he wouldn't support a repeal and TBH I doubt it would be top of either party leader's priorities when potentially negotiating.

Also...I thought that what Cameron supported was a free vote, not nec. an appeal?  AFAIK Cameron cannot simply repeal the ban.  He has to put it to vote in the House of Commons, which means it could still remain illegal.  I would think, if the Tories do form a government, they would be too wary of upsetting the anti-hunting fraternity by trying to push something like this through, given that they have such a tiny majority.


----------



## Eagle_day (8 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			WHAT REPEAL? ROTFLMAO

Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sane, Scratchy?  Labour cannot form a majority coalition with the Lib Dems: 258 seats + 57 = 315.  326 seats are necessary for a majority.  And Brown would never voluntarily stand down.


----------



## chestnut cob (10 May 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Are you sane, Scratchy?  Labour cannot form a majority coalition with the Lib Dems: 258 seats + 57 = 315.  326 seats are necessary for a majority.  And Brown would never voluntarily stand down.
		
Click to expand...

No but the SNP have already declared for Labour and if Wales and the Green MP also join forces with them (they might need some Irish MPs as well?)... that plus the Lib Dems should give them a working majority.  The SNP were on the news on Friday saying that Scotland has voted against a Tory Govt so they wouldn't support them.


----------



## Eagle_day (10 May 2010)

The so-called Rainbow Coalition of Losers/Progressives (delete according to polical bias), with Brown still as leader, is theoretically possible but I think the electorate would be outraged.  It wouldn't last, falling apart in acrimony after only months so that it's members would be politically damned for a generation.  In a way it's a pity it won't happen as the Tories would win a landslide at the subsequent election but unfortunately in the meantime our currency, economy and country would be comprehensively wrecked.


----------



## Xlthlx (10 May 2010)

I think they would need the ulster unionists too


----------



## chestnut cob (10 May 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			I think they would need the ulster unionists too
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I did say I thought they might need some Irish MPs.

It's all a bit of a mess really, whichever way you look at it!  TBH I really doubt that hunting will be high on anyone's agenda, whoever forms the next government.


----------



## Amymay (10 May 2010)

I would be very upset if David Cameron didn't keep his promise of repealling the ban
		
Click to expand...

I expect it could be one of the 'deal' breakers, as far as the Lib Dems are concerned, in forming a coalition with the Conservatives.  So can't see it being repealed any time too.

As said earlier - this country has far bigger things to worry about.  And whilst I'm a supporter - I would be very upset if _any_ Parliamentary time was given to this at all in the current climate.


----------



## Scratchline (10 May 2010)

As I posted earlier which led to a little mocking lol

WHAT REPEAL? ROTFLMAO

Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down. Labour will elect Miliband as leader and he will slaughter Cameron within twelve months when he calls an election.

Save Me campaign with over 35000 members in just three weeks will gather momentum and the Milibands government will close all the loopholes, finishing hunting with hounds forever.

Probably lol lol 

Remember who told you first lol lol


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down. Labour will elect Miliband as leader and he will slaughter Cameron within twelve months when he calls an election.
		
Click to expand...

You really think a Labour/Lib-Dem coalition can last 12 months??  Such a coalition will only have 9 seats more than the Tories!  LibDems will hold Labour to ransom on EVERY vote!  Hell, a lot of Labour MPs will hold the Government to ransom on some votes!  You'd only need 10 MPs to vote with the Opposition-or abstain-and every vote would be lost!  (And that's assuming that the country isn't TOTALLY bankrupt in 6 months (which is VERY likely!)

There are downsides to a Cons/LibDem coalition for both sides -but it stands FAR more chance of producing reasonably stable Government - and an improvement inthe economic situation.

And IF there is a Labour/LibDem coalition - and it doesn't last - what on EARTH makes you think the voters won't punish Labour still further??


----------



## Scratchline (10 May 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			You really think a Labour/Lib-Dem coalition can last 12 months??  Such a coalition will only have 9 seats more than the Tories!  LibDems will hold Labour to ransom on EVERY vote!  Hell, a lot of Labour MPs will hold the Government to ransom on some votes!  You'd only need 10 MPs to vote with the Opposition-or abstain-and every vote would be lost!  (And that's assuming that the country isn't TOTALLY bankrupt in 6 months (which is VERY likely!)

There are downsides to a Cons/LibDem coalition for both sides -but it stands FAR more chance of producing reasonably stable Government - and an improvement inthe economic situation.

And IF there is a Labour/LibDem coalition - and it doesn't last - what on EARTH makes you think the voters won't punish Labour still further??
		
Click to expand...

To be honest JG I really do not care anymore. Cameron has now offered a referendum on voting reform lol The first past the post is finished whatever happens now and the Tory's can never repeal the ban. Its all over and I am very happy to see the law tightened in time. Tally ho lol lol lol


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			To be honest JG I really do not care anymore. Cameron has now offered a referendum on voting reform lol The first past the post is finished whatever happens now and the Tory's can never repeal the ban. Its all over and I am very happy to see the law tightened in time. Tally ho lol lol lol
		
Click to expand...

You think so??  What makes you think that a Referendum will support an alternative voting system?  How many voters really WANT proportional representation?  First past the post has served us well for more than 100 years.  Do we really want BNP, Monster Raving Loony candidates getting into Parliament? 

People want tovote for THEIR candidate and have him/her win/lose on their merits - NOt on what is happening elsewhere in the country (or other people's 2nd choices!)

The Hunting Act will stay for now - but it will be a LONG time (if ever) before it is revisited,even if we end up with a Labour/Lib-Dem Government.  We can live with it!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (10 May 2010)

well i think another election next week would sort the men from the boys! qnd put an end to the in house behind closed doors deals and scrapping! let the voters decide in my opinion.


----------



## mon (10 May 2010)

how much does it cost to have an election ? This country can't even organise a p*ss up in a bewery, and still gat an unelected prime minister


----------



## Xlthlx (10 May 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			You think so??  What makes you think that a Referendum will support an alternative voting system?  How many voters really WANT proportional representation?  First past the post has served us well for more than 100 years.  Do we really want BNP, Monster Raving Loony candidates getting into Parliament? 

People want tovote for THEIR candidate and have him/her win/lose on their merits - NOt on what is happening elsewhere in the country (or other people's 2nd choices!)

The Hunting Act will stay for now - but it will be a LONG time (if ever) before it is revisited,even if we end up with a Labour/Lib-Dem Government.  We can live with it!
		
Click to expand...

Alternative vote is not proportional.

Tom Harris on newsnight saying a lot of Labour MPs would vote against it if legislated for with no referendum as Labour are promising.


----------



## endymion (11 May 2010)

Amelia27 said:



			Well now looks like Tories will have some sort of coalition with Lib Dems.  What this will mean for the repeal I don't know.  I would be very upset if David Cameron didn't keep his promise of repealling the ban.  I think he will still push for it as it's something improtant to him.  

Yes there are more pressing issues but tbh this is one of very few that has a direct impact on my life.  I want to hunt traditionally without breaking the law and I will fight for that as long as it takes
		
Click to expand...

David cameron has never promised to repeal the ban, he can't because he alone doesn't have the power. he has promised to put it to a free vote...again. There prob isn't enough pro-hunt mp's elected to vote in favour of a repeal. But then, the Tories would look really bad if they raise this issue any time soon. 

hard luck folks. We anti's on the other hand get rid of Gordon and still keep the ban. Result.


----------



## Dillon (11 May 2010)

Again echoing the general thoughts that there are more significant issues to worry about. But if I understand the voting record correctly a majority of the lib dems were against the original introduction of the hunting ban.

http://www.publicwhip.org.uk/division.php?date=2004-11-18&number=337

So perhaps there is light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 May 2010)

this brilliant news will shut a few know alls up, what a lovely evening!!!


----------



## Eagle_day (11 May 2010)

Dillon said:



			Again echoing the general thoughts that there are more significant issues to worry about. But if I understand the voting record correctly a majority of the lib dems were against the original introduction of the hunting ban.

http://www.publicwhip.org.uk/division.php?date=2004-11-18&number=337

So perhaps there is light at the end of the tunnel?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think there is.  At the very, very worst the Hunting Act will not be strengthend; at the best it will be repealed along with dozens of other useless Labour laws.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 May 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			I think they would need the ulster unionists too
		
Click to expand...

I hate to break this to you but the UUP have no MPs left at all now since Friday, none, zip, zilch.


----------



## Xlthlx (12 May 2010)

k DUP then   same difference! lol


----------



## bexwarren24 (12 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			As I posted earlier which led to a little mocking lol

WHAT REPEAL? ROTFLMAO

Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down. Labour will elect Miliband as leader and he will slaughter Cameron within twelve months when he calls an election.

Save Me campaign with over 35000 members in just three weeks will gather momentum and the Milibands government will close all the loopholes, finishing hunting with hounds forever.

Probably lol lol 

Remember who told you first lol lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm in awe of your amazing future knowledge of what was going to happen to this government. You coiuldnt have got it much further from the turth if you tried. Oh well, i remember who told me first and now remember who not to listen to for political advise in the future. Now who's ROTHFLMAO!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 May 2010)

its been strangely quiet on here over the last 24 hours or so!!


----------



## Scratchline (12 May 2010)

bexwarren24 said:



			I'm in awe of your amazing future knowledge of what was going to happen to this government. You coiuldnt have got it much further from the turth if you tried. Oh well, i remember who told me first and now remember who not to listen to for political advise in the future. Now who's ROTHFLMAO!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, got it wrong but it was pretty close to happening lol  Never mind, Brown isnt PM and the hunting ban remains. As I voted for a none repeal Lib Dem who held his seat I couldnt be happier to be honest.
Time to take the money out of premium bonds and put it back into the bank. The Tory interest rates are coming! lol lol


----------



## Scratchline (12 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			this brilliant news will shut a few know alls up, what a lovely evening!!!
		
Click to expand...

I see your Bring Back Fox Hunting chums have realised repeal is OFF the agenda lol lol


----------



## leanne1988 (12 May 2010)

I don't think its at the top of their 'to-do' list, but when it is I reckon hunting will be allowed with some sort of license, so that it can be regulated.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 May 2010)

repeal is NOT off the agenda, it is not high in priorities as it should not have been in 1997.also because one Lib Dem in Cornwall is anti - as they say one swallow does not make a summer-!!!! lol- as you say.no worries about hunting, even Clegg is  not totally against it. so, Tally Ho in the autumn as usual-


----------



## endymion (12 May 2010)

I think it prob is business as usual, or business as it has been for the past couple of years once everything settled down after the ban. 

The majority of liberal democrats support a ban, there are not as many tories elected as most of you would like and there are still quite a lot of labour mp's around. I think it would be unlikely that a repeal would be supoorted by the majority, especially not for the foreseeable future. 

I think people should be very careful what they wish for though. Bringing up the issue of fox hunting may get you another free vote, but it may also highlight the need to change loopholes in the existing legislation.


----------



## proudwilliam (12 May 2010)

I read in the shooting times that Michael Foster the proposer of the hunting bill lost his seat!


----------



## Xlthlx (12 May 2010)

endymion said:



			I think people should be very careful what they wish for though. Bringing up the issue of fox hunting may get you another free vote, but it may also highlight the need to change loopholes in the existing legislation.
		
Click to expand...

Very unlikely to happen though.  the Labour Govt did not want to amend the law.  Once repealed it is very unlikely there would be another law like it.  They would bring in an anti cruelty law instead.

The best approach is repeal of the HA and new legislation against deliberate cruelty to wildlife howsoever caused.


----------



## endymion (12 May 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			Very unlikely to happen though.  the Labour Govt did not want to amend the law.  Once repealed it is very unlikely there would be another law like it.  They would bring in an anti cruelty law instead.

The best approach is repeal of the HA and new legislation against deliberate cruelty to wildlife howsoever caused.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it is unlikely that the bill will be changed but I think a repeal is equally unlikely because I don't think anyone wants to go near this subject if they can help it. It'll be interesting to see how DC plays it after making the pro-hunt lobby so many promises....someone is going to get get pissed off...


----------



## Eagle_day (12 May 2010)

Xlthlx said:



			The best approach is repeal of the HA and new legislation against deliberate cruelty to wildlife howsoever caused.
		
Click to expand...

The first being in the manifesto of the Tories and the second in that of the Lib Dems (and I think a failed Private members bill from a Conservative last time or two round?).

So it could be a goer in the Great Reform Bill.


----------



## Xlthlx (12 May 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			The first being in the manifesto of the Tories and the second in that of the Lib Dems (and I think a failed Private members bill from a Conservative last time or two round?).

So it could be a goer in the Great Reform Bill.
		
Click to expand...

Liberal democrat private members bill actually - scuppered by anti hunt MPs who did not want revised anti cruelty legislation as it would have made the hunting act unnecesary.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (12 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			WHAT REPEAL? ROTFLMAO

Brown will form a government with the Lib Dems then stand down. Labour will elect Miliband as leader and he will slaughter Cameron within twelve months when he calls an election.

Save Me campaign with over 35000 members in just three weeks will gather momentum and the Milibands government will close all the loopholes, finishing hunting with hounds forever.

Probably lol lol
		
Click to expand...

So adamant, yet so wrong. Hmmm, makes me doubt anything you say now!


----------



## endymion (13 May 2010)

I think we're all going to have to wait a bloody long time to find out anyway.....


----------



## Scratchline (13 May 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			So adamant, yet so wrong. Hmmm, makes me doubt anything you say now!

Click to expand...

I was very nearly right lol but lets not forget even the best political commentators hadnt a clue how it would pan out.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			I was very nearly right lol but lets not forget even the best political commentators hadnt a clue how it would pan out.
		
Click to expand...

nearly right is saying you were wrong- no point blamingthe media and commentators, noone knew exactly how it would finish- you might as well say"i was wrong!" too hard maybe?


----------



## Xlthlx (13 May 2010)

2 plus 2 is nearly five


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 May 2010)

hahaha! very good!!!


----------



## pastie2 (13 May 2010)

Do we lose our 2 points tomorrow Rosie? Can I then relax?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 May 2010)

you had 2 points too? i didn't realise-bloody nonsense. at least i wont lose my "licence" yet- haha!! lets hope we can relax, but we will have to mind our ps and qs--


----------



## Hanz (13 May 2010)

TBH nothing is going to change, I personally feel the ban has got us a lot more supporters, the day after the ban was the biggest meet I have ever been to, so many people came out with us for the first time that day I think everyone was grateful.

We will still keep hunting as normal, the anti's will continue annoying us. It's just how its going to be.


----------



## pastie2 (14 May 2010)

Hanz said:



			TBH nothing is going to change, I personally feel the ban has got us a lot more supporters, the day after the ban was the biggest meet I have ever been to, so many people came out with us for the first time that day I think everyone was grateful.

We will still keep hunting as normal, the anti's will continue annoying us. It's just how its going to be.
		
Click to expand...

As it has always been, nothing changes!


----------



## fitzaud2 (14 May 2010)

This is going to sound crazy, but in general, us irish depend on the british market to sell our hunting horses, therefore, if hunting is "gone forever" in britian, then our market is gone, and it wont be long before it happens here. How many horses will be culled then?? And the anti hunting crowd reckon they are anti cruelty? I wonder would they take on the otherwise useless horses and all the hounds????


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 May 2010)

be positive, dont fret and all will be well-


----------

